
After seven difficult years, a fine day for NASA and human spaceflight - jseliger
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/after-seven-difficult-years-a-fine-day-for-nasa-and-human-spaceflight/
======
avmich
It's very important that NASA will fly again American spacecrafts. And it's
also important that all these years after the final Shuttle flight ISS manned
flights are carried by Soyuzes, no matter the relationships between Russia and
USA. Don't believe that Soyuz is all 1960's - it's a bit like pointing to the
conical shape of Starliner and saying "that's the same as Apollo's".

